# Fehler beim starten von Aion



## Dark2Devil (28. September 2009)

Hallo Community,

Ich habe das problem das mir Aion.bin als Virus angezeigt wird. Das ist kein Prob einfach ignorieren.
Das größere Problem ist das ich wenn ich Aion nach dem patchen etc. starte zwar die Aion.bin als Prozess läuft und auch der schöne "Startbildschirm" angezeigt wird aber danach nichts mehr passiert. Anders gesagt ich kann es 20 mal starten habe dann 20 Aion.bin Prozesse die je 11mb arbeitsspeicher fressen aber nicht starten. Hab mich jetzt schon durch zig Foren sufus und Google gewühlt und keine fehlerbehung gefunden. 5 mal schon neu installiert und den patch genau so oft gezogen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
System
Windows XP
Intel 2,2 x 2 Core
MSI GT 8900
Gigabyte Mainboard

P.S. für die 9 mal klugen nein es kommt keine fehler meldung und die Beta konnte ich mit dem gleichen System auch ohne probleme spielen

ty schonmal für die hilfe der Community

MFG
Dark2*Aion nervt langsam -.-*Devil


----------



## Raaandy (28. September 2009)

dein virus system einfach mal ausstellen. dann weißt du obs von dem kommt.


----------



## Dark2Devil (28. September 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> dein virus system einfach mal ausstellen. dann weißt du obs von dem kommt.


schon getestet ist es nicht


----------



## Raaandy (28. September 2009)

reparieren


----------



## Dark2Devil (28. September 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> reparieren


auch schon ^^


----------



## Gaueko (28. September 2009)

Hallo! 

Meinst du mit dem Strartbildschirm das NCsoft-Logo, den Screen danach (da sind glaub Asmo und Elyos abgebildet) oder den login-Screen?


----------



## Dark2Devil (28. September 2009)

Gaueko schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Meinst du mit dem Strartbildschirm das NCsoft-Logo, den Screen danach (da sind glaub Asmo und Elyos abgebildet) oder den login-Screen?



dieser kleine bildschirm bevor das spiel startet mit dem Asmodianer etc. bis zum login komme ich garnicht


----------



## Gaueko (28. September 2009)

Oh achso... ayayay^^

Versuch doch mal, die Prozess-Prio im Taskmgr auch hoch zu setzen und dann warte mal ne weile - vielleicht tut sich ja wat.


----------



## Raaandy (28. September 2009)

geh mal unter systemsicherheit mach die firewall aus und füge bei ausnahmen den launcher hinzu


----------



## Raaandy (28. September 2009)

und stell im launcher mal deutsch ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 evt. liegts daran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dark2Devil (28. September 2009)

ok test ich nachher alles mal wenn ich wieder zuhause bin ty schonmal 4 help


----------



## Dark2Devil (28. September 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> geh mal unter systemsicherheit mach die firewall aus und füge bei ausnahmen den launcher hinzu



ist schon aus und hinzugefügt das ist es nicht


----------



## Raaandy (28. September 2009)

es gibt 2 möglichkeiten das spiel auf deutsch zu stellen. einmal mit rechtsklick im launcher auf aion..und einmal oben links bei datei einstellungen oder so, da muss man ein häckchen setzten schau dir das mal an.


----------



## Dark2Devil (28. September 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> es gibt 2 möglichkeiten das spiel auf deutsch zu stellen. einmal mit rechtsklick im launcher auf aion..und einmal oben links bei datei einstellungen oder so, da muss man ein häckchen setzten schau dir das mal an.



also alles hat nichts genützt nicht mal auf echtzeit startet aion werde es jetzt nochmal auf englisch installieren also mit englischer sprache maybe hilft das
sonst immer noch keine lösung gefunden :/ und das ärgert mich atm


----------



## Dark2Devil (29. September 2009)

andere sprache bringt auch nichts -.- hm damn ...


----------



## Dark2Devil (29. September 2009)

*push* maybe hat noch wer vorschläge ^^


----------



## Mebo (29. September 2009)

@drak ich habe auch das problem das aion nicht startet...leider werden wir nur abwarten koennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Update unser bringe uns die Bugfixes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raaandy (29. September 2009)

habt ihrs mit der cd installiert?


----------



## Dark2Devil (29. September 2009)

Mebo schrieb:


> @drak ich habe auch das problem das aion nicht startet...leider werden wir nur abwarten koennen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



a. Dark xD
b. sehr warscheinlich ^^ trotzdem ist es nervig



Raaandy schrieb:


> habt ihrs mit der cd installiert?



ich schon habs aber auch schon geladen und hat beides nichts gebracht


----------



## Mebo (29. September 2009)

das ja noch so ein witz diese pfeifen^^meine cd2 is im arsch ^^ also musste ich es laden aber nix geht
und der größte rotz ist ja wohl das die im offi forum keine fragen beantworten wie soll uns denn da bitte geholfen werden ?
ich bin echt sauer...bin nur froh das ich die CE geschenkt bekommen habe und nich 70ocken bezahlt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sorry Dark 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps: solch ein mangel an support habe ich noch nich mal im schlechtesten asia grinder erlebt ...blub


----------



## Vartez (29. September 2009)

Habt ihr zufällig Avira Antivir ?


----------



## Mebo (29. September 2009)

nöööö nichts der gleichen ^^ also bin jetzt schon so schlau das es nur von NCsoft gelöst werden kann das es wohl daran liegt das ich einen SSE Cpu habe aber die es so dumm gemacht haben das ich ein SSE2 Cpu brauche sprich das ich mit einem 2600+ erstmal nich spielen kann da die erst diesen bekloppten fehler fixen müssen

das das ich es nach 2 tagen forum lesen nun weiß finde ich schlecht weil im offi forum sich ja auf dieses weitverbreitetes problem kein
admin meldet und mal was zu diese sache sagt die alten esel bei Ncsoft^^


----------



## Dark2Devil (29. September 2009)

Mebo schrieb:


> das ja noch so ein witz diese pfeifen^^meine cd2 is im arsch ^^ also musste ich es laden aber nix geht
> und der größte rotz ist ja wohl das die im offi forum keine fragen beantworten wie soll uns denn da bitte geholfen werden ?
> ich bin echt sauer...bin nur froh das ich die CE geschenkt bekommen habe und nich 70ocken bezahlt habe
> 
> ...



jo der support ist lausig und den fehler finden tun sie auch nicht -.-


----------



## Dark2Devil (29. September 2009)

Mebo schrieb:


> nöööö nichts der gleichen ^^ also bin jetzt schon so schlau das es nur von NCsoft gelöst werden kann das es wohl daran liegt das ich einen SSE Cpu habe aber die es so dumm gemacht haben das ich ein SSE2 Cpu brauche sprich das ich mit einem 2600+ erstmal nich spielen kann da die erst diesen bekloppten fehler fixen müssen
> 
> das das ich es nach 2 tagen forum lesen nun weiß finde ich schlecht weil im offi forum sich ja auf dieses weitverbreitetes problem kein
> admin meldet und mal was zu diese sache sagt die alten esel bei Ncsoft^^



mal schauen ob es bei mir auch am prozessor liegt ich schaue heute abend mal nach


----------



## Mebo (29. September 2009)

was fuer ein cpu hast du ? kannst dir direkt sagen ^^


----------



## Dark2Devil (29. September 2009)

Mebo schrieb:


> was fuer ein cpu hast du ? kannst dir direkt sagen ^^



CPU 	Dual Core (Genau spezifikationen kann ich später noch sagen)
RAM 	4GB DDR2 Ram
Grafikkarte 	MSI ATI NVIDIA 880GTS OC-Edition
Soundkarte 	Onboard
Festplatte(n) 	500gb 500gb 750gb
Motherboard 	Gigabyte (Siehe CPU)
Betriebssystem 	Windows XP SP 3


----------



## Mebo (29. September 2009)

also SSE2 ready ist er..ich denke mal du hast aktuelle directx 9.0c drauf...dann bin ich der meinung das dieses problem nicht an dem SSE liegt wie sie alle behaupten und das wäre ja auch ein unding wenn NCsoft davon ausgeht das jeder nen Spitzen Pc hat...ach mich ärgert das so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber habe erfahren das Amboss (is wohl der Chefsprecher) heute noch ein Text auf die HP setzen will zu vielen problemen und hoffe das
nen kleiner patch kommt können nur hoffen ^^


----------



## iR_Habren (29. September 2009)

Defragmentiert mal eure Festplatte mit der Aion installation, könnte sein das Windows denkt es is abgeschmiert wenn die Daten zu langsam zusammengetragen werden.

So Long Habren


----------



## Mebo (29. September 2009)

ok bin dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber obs was bringt^^...deine gilde ist bei twitter hehe hab euch gesehen...man will auch spielen dreh hier durch^^


----------



## Mebo (29. September 2009)

ok habs gemacht aber nicht geklappt


----------



## Bordin (29. September 2009)

von dem fehler hör ich zum ersten mal..

ich hatte auch probleme aion zu starten das lag aber daran das ich bei meinem Virenprogramm (Spyware Doctor) die immunisierung und den intellguard schutz an hatte, weil aion als virus gesehen wird, da es das system auf ungiebigkeiten durchsucht..

habs ausgeschaltet neugestartet funzt

greez


----------



## iR_Habren (29. September 2009)

@Mebo ich schick dir nacher mal ne PN mit der du eine cmd Datei erstellen kannst dann startet Aion ohne den NC Soft Launcher. Vielleicht hilft das dann.

Auch die Windows Firewall mal ausgeschaltet? 


So Long Habren


----------



## Mebo (29. September 2009)

@Habren
ja mach das mal vllt geht das ja..
ja hab ich auch schon versucht...also so langsam gehen mir die methoden aus ^^ habe jetzt Amboss bei Twitter angeschrieben...
habe alle Firewalls Viren Progs runtergehaun und es ist immer noch so...die sollen das mal fixxen wenn ich so lese im Offi Forum das es echt ne mege mit diesen problem zu tun haben sollten sie sich mal ran setzten kann ja nich sein das ich nen 70€ spiel nich spielen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dark2Devil (29. September 2009)

iR_Habren schrieb:


> @Mebo ich schick dir nacher mal ne PN mit der du eine cmd Datei erstellen kannst dann startet Aion ohne den NC Soft Launcher. Vielleicht hilft das dann.
> 
> Auch die Windows Firewall mal ausgeschaltet?
> 
> ...



super xD und der thread ersteller bekommt die cmd nicht oder wie xD ZOMFG


----------



## Mebo (29. September 2009)

kann sie dir ja schicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lemendeer (29. September 2009)

Das wird euch nicht viel helfen aber allen anderen die versuchen euer Kauderwelsch zu lesen. Legt euch einen Schreibstil zu der keine Hirntumore erzeugt.

Ich weis es nervt wenn man ein Spiel nicht spielen kann das man 1. gerne spielen würde und für das man 2. nicht wenig Geld bezahlt hat. Ich kann zur Zeit auch nicht spielen aber ich nehms locker.

Das was ihr hier fabriziert ist ja unerträglich. ( womit ich nicht sagen will das euer gejammer nicht gerechtfertigt ist )

@ Topic: Wann habt ihr denn eure PCs das letzte mal neu aufgesetzt? Oft sind PCs einfach schon so zugemüllt das nichts mehr geht. Andere ideen hab ich dazu nicht, in einem PC stecken einfach viel zu viele Komponenten als das man leicht sagen kann woran es liegt.


----------



## Dark2Devil (29. September 2009)

Lemendeer schrieb:


> Das wird euch nicht viel helfen aber allen anderen die versuchen euer Kauderwelsch zu lesen. Legt euch einen Schreibstil zu der keine Hirntumore erzeugt.
> 
> Ich weis es nervt wenn man ein Spiel nicht spielen kann das man 1. gerne spielen würde und für das man 2. nicht wenig Geld bezahlt hat. Ich kann zur Zeit auch nicht spielen aber ich nehms locker.
> 
> ...



1. Kauderwelsch wenn du schon meinst das wir nen schlechten schreibstil haben dann sollteste ne verbesserung vorschlagen
2. gejammer ist es nicht wir suchen nach LÖSUNGEN für unser Problem
3. mein rechner ist 2 wochen alt von der Grundinstallation der Treiber und des Betriebssystems


----------



## Dark2Devil (30. September 2009)

*push* vielleicht fällt irgendwem ja noch was ein


----------



## Dark2Devil (30. September 2009)

*schieb*
gibts was neues wegen der bat datei ? und was hat NCsoft gesagt ?


----------



## Dark2Devil (30. September 2009)

*SCHUBS*


----------



## razcaznaam (30. September 2009)

mach mal Firewall aus... hatte ähnliches problem...


----------



## Dark2Devil (1. Oktober 2009)

razcaznaam schrieb:


> mach mal Firewall aus... hatte ähnliches problem...



1. schon gemacht
2. werde ich wohl auf den nächsten patch warten müssen :/


----------



## Dark2Devil (5. Oktober 2009)

hat sich schon was ergeben ?


----------



## battschack (5. Oktober 2009)

Dark2Devil schrieb:


> hat sich schon was ergeben ?




Hab jetz nicht alle vorschläge gelesen aber wenn nix hilft probier halt mal mit FormatC: 1-2stunden alles wieder drauf was brauchst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weiss is nicht grad die beste lösung aber meistens gehts schneller und klappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dark2Devil (5. Oktober 2009)

battschack schrieb:


> Hab jetz nicht alle vorschläge gelesen aber wenn nix hilft probier halt mal mit FormatC: 1-2stunden alles wieder drauf was brauchst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



also der rechner ist vor etwa 2 wochen neu aufgesetzt worden und ich installier nicht mein ganzes system wegen 1 spiel neu da kann sich nc soft nen ei drauf backen wenn sie es nicht hin bekommen so ein problem konkret zu lösen


----------



## Berghammer71 (6. Oktober 2009)

Ist das hier ein Rätselratespiel was der TE schon gemacht hat?

1. Client löschen
2. Client neu aufspielen
3. Klappts nicht, Kompablitätsmodus an, als Admin starten
4. Klappts noch immer nicht, ist noch ne Firewall an, Ports zu oder Aion
    ev. als Ausnahme im Windows Defender oder Windows Firewall angeben,
    Router richtig eingestellt?


Die Lösungen wurden Dir schon gesagt, nach Installation muß AION erstmal lange updaten..
wenn das nicht geht...einfach mal virtuell den "Fuß" vom Kabel nehmen.

Wäre Gameguard aktiv wäre ich jetzt am verzweifeln, aber soooooo.......könnte man es mit google
noch allein hinkriegen.


----------



## Dark2Devil (13. Oktober 2009)

Berghammer71 schrieb:


> Ist das hier ein Rätselratespiel was der TE schon gemacht hat?
> 
> 1. Client löschen
> 2. Client neu aufspielen
> ...



1. schon 5 mal neu installiert
2. Kompablitätsmodus schon getestet, habe winXp mit admin rechten
3. Firewall ist aus, Ports sind Frei

Aion ist up to date

also immernoch nicht gelöst ...

hat sich mittlerweile bei wem anders der das prob hat das prob gelöst ?


----------

